# Cree Mountie takes top RCMP post in Sask.



## larry Strong (25 Dec 2010)

In accordance with the usual caveats:

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2010/12/25/sask-mirasty-rcmp-mounties.html


> In fluent Cree, the new top Mountie in Saskatchewan says he's "very pleased to have been given this work."
> 
> "Nimithwethiteen ota ipi methikawiyan oma atoskewin," RCMP Chief Supt. Russ Mirasty says.
> 
> ...





Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/saskatchewan/story/2010/12/25/sask-mirasty-rcmp-mounties.html#ixzz1996oIC00

Congradulations to Chief Supt. Russ Mirasty


----------

